# catfish farms



## caccardo07 (Jan 4, 2009)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE THERE IS A CATFISH FARM NEAR HOUSTON I CAN TAKE MY 5 YEAR OLD TO CATCH FISH ???? I AM TALKING ABOUT A PRIVATE STOCKED POUND WHERE YOU PAY TO CAT FISH ?????


----------



## 7th9thplace (May 23, 2009)

There is only one I know left, it it just outside Houston, it is Rosenberg Catfish farm, has 3 private ponds stocked I will send you a private pm with some info.... All the best :fishy:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

If these are still going, there's one on 35 coming out of Pearland and just before you get to Alvin on the right. Also one on 518 coming out of Pearland towards Silver Lake on the left about mid way. Sorry I don't know the names.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

I think there's one on I-45 North between Willis and Huntsville


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

*catfish farm*

there is one in crosby . ithink the name is the lucky spot


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

I think there is one on 290 not far from the outlet mall also, on the West side


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

There is one in Tomball. Under the name Day/Nite Products


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

there is one on I-45N on the south bound side before Huntsville just past 1488 on 45


----------

